# Look what arrived today...



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

...a nice new Makita 9227CB 










After a soul destroying weekend spent trying to correct his S3, me and my mate (SMB) decided to split the cost of one of these beasts. We both drive VAG (and always will ) so it seemed like a sensible addition to the arsenal :buffer:

We were debating long and hard about whether to go for the Metabo or this, but in the end decided to plump for the Makita. Several deciding factors but the biggest probably being the fact that this has trigger control rather than an on/off switch, and also the speed control position just seems in a more accessible place sitting there on top (right near the thumb).

Although it's a slightly heavier machine than the Metabo, we're hoping that won't be a problem (just maybe have to spend a bit longer in the gym working on the guns :lol: ).

It's a 240v so i'm off in the morning to get a decent extension lead (with a built in circuit breaker), and a couple of scrap panels to play around on. The 3M backing plate is waiting to be collected in the morning as well. Got loads of Meg's pads (from the PC), some #83, #80, P085RD3.02, P901L, and 106FF, so tomorrow there will be plenty of practice going on.

Went for the 240v as only have a single socket transformer and this way, the PC can be used at the same time for doing bumpers, tight spots, lights and following around with the Lime Prime :thumb:


----------



## SMB (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Days :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That will certainly do the job. Investing in a couple of panels to practice on is very wise. It will help your confidence no end. :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

may aswell get some 3m pads while your getting the 3m plate


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Where did you buy it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> may aswell get some 3m pads while your getting the 3m plate


I did think about that. What 3M is the equivelant of the Meg's polishing pad?

I managed to get my old man to source me the backing plate - he owns a garage and one of his suppliers does 3M stuff. Got it at trade rates 



spitfire said:


> Where did you buy it if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all mate - got it from Screwfix Direct - £170 with free delivery but paid £5 to get it before 12:00 next day (although it actually turned up at 12:20  ).


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

adb said:


> I did think about that. What 3M is the equivelant of the Meg's polishing pad?
> 
> I managed to get my old man to source me the backing plate - he owns a garage and one of his suppliers does 3M stuff. Got it at trade rates
> 
> Not at all mate - got it from Screwfix Direct - £170 with free delivery but paid £5 to get it before 12:00 next day (although it actually turned up at 12:20  ).


 The only thing that's stopped me ordering is that I can't make up my mind on the makita or metabo. The metabo is lighter I believe but the makita has it's advantages as you've pointed out. I'm just torn between the two.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I saw this today,

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41GCDAZMJXL._SS500_.jpg

It looks to have all the bells and whistles too.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> The only thing that's stopped me ordering is that I can't make up my mind on the makita or metabo. The metabo is lighter I believe but the makita has it's advantages as you've pointed out. I'm just torn between the two.


Well mate, as you may remember I was in the same quandary the other week. Makita, Metabo, Chicago Pneumatics etc. I nearly had a potential group buy on some Milwaukee ones (actually the same tool as the Chicago Pneumatics one), but they just couldn't get the price lower than the ones on ebay. In the end I went for the Makita £163 delivered from the link I posted the other day.

Gave it a try earlier with the red waffle pads and soft backing plate on my site and some Menz FF106 and I can't believe how much easier it was than with the PC. It just felt so natural, no pressure needed, no nasty vibration making my hands go funny, polish broke down much quicker and I got a nice crisp finish. The weight concerned me to start with, but once I got going it was no bother. A perfect step up from the PC I reckon and very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Well mate, as you may remember I was in the same quandary the other week. Makita, Metabo, Chicago Pneumatics etc. I nearly had a potential group buy on some Milwaukee ones (actually the same tool as the Chicago Pneumatics one), but they just couldn't get the price lower than the ones on ebay. In the end I went for the Makita £163 delivered from the link I posted the other day.
> 
> Gave it a try earlier with the red waffle pads and soft backing plate on my site and some Menz FF106 and I can't believe how much easier it was than with the PC. It just felt so natural, no pressure needed, no nasty vibration making my hands go funny, polish broke down much quicker and I got a nice crisp finish. The weight concerned me to start with, but once I got going it was no bother. A perfect step up from the PC I reckon and very pleased with my purchase.


Have you tried it on a vertical panel yet. That concerns me a little I've got to say.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

It's not really that heavy TBH - 3kg it says on the box. 

I've seen a couple of threads now where people have had their Metabo's repaired/replaced but but i've not seen one about a Makita breaking down. Plus although the Metabo appears smaller and more compact, if you look at the bit you actually hold, the Makita is smaller in that respect. 

@Spitfire - that Hitachi looks pretty much exactly the same as the Makita. Does it have the electronic speed control? That's a must have IMO - a lot of the cheaper ones bog down if you put any pressure on them.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Have you tried it on a vertical panel yet. That concerns me a little I've got to say.


I had a go on a scrap panel laid flat (managed to fling it across the garden at one point  ), but I also had a go on my garage window  as it was the only vertical thing I could think of polishing that wouldn't matter if it went pear shaped, and it felt fine. I really wasn't aware of the weight while using it vertically, the only time it felt heavy was when I took it out the box.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

adb said:


> It's not really that heavy TBH - 3kg it says on the box.
> 
> I've seen a couple of threads now where people have had their Metabo's repaired/replaced but but i've not seen one about a Makita breaking down. Plus although the Metabo appears smaller and more compact, if you look at the bit you actually hold, the Makita is smaller in that respect.
> 
> @Spitfire - that Hitachi looks pretty much exactly the same as the Makita. Does it have the electronic speed control? That's a must have IMO - a lot of the cheaper ones bog down if you put any pressure on them.


Looks like it does See
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hitachi-Sp1...35?ie=UTF8&s=diytools&qid=1195842235&sr=1-135

*Manufacturer's Description*
Hitachi Sp18va 240volt Sander & Polisher

Sander and Polisher with the following features.

Overload Protection.
Constant Speed Control.
Trigger and dial variable speed control.
Loop side handle for greater control.
Soft Start.

Standard accessories include 
5x Sanding Discs, Rubber Pad , Wrench Side Handle

Disc Size 180mm 
Power Input 1,100W 
No-Load Speed 1,400-3,400/min 
Spindle Thread M14x2 
Overall Length 470mm 
Weight 3.0kg

The lowest speed seems too high though. Just noticed!


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> The lowest speed seems too high though. Just noticed!


If you check the Hitachi web site it says the speeds are , 0~600 to 3400 which would be about the same as the Makita. The Makita tops out at 3000 according to the manual.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> If you check the Hitachi web site it says the speeds are , 0~600 to 3400 which would be about the same as the Makita


So very comparable including price?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> So very comparable including price?


I would say so, looks very similar to me.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I reckon they are identical machines, just re-branded. Although the Makita does top out at 3,000rpm. They're the same weight and design and both have soft start and speed control. They certainly look very similar. The deciding factor for me though would be that the Makita is a proven machine used by many of the pro's on here, whereas the Hitachi is somewhat lesser known.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just found this on the megs forum.

http://archive.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14326


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Just found this on the megs forum.
> 
> http://archive.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14326


That's interesting - a 5 year warranty, that's huge! Does that apply to the UK version? If so, considering their spec and price is so similar, gotta be worth a punt i reckon :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...va.htm?L+coastest+xmpg7418ff14bf14+1195909262

Factoring in all the duty ect. that still looks like a good deal though.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

spitfire said:


> http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...va.htm?L+coastest+xmpg7418ff14bf14+1195909262
> 
> Factoring in all the duty ect. that still looks like a good deal though.


Certainly does - bear in mind you'l have to run it off a transformer though.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Yeah don't forget the transformer, shipping and VAT, could very easily be even more expensive.

What about here: http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk/-p-77184.html or if you want a 110v http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47270


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Great purchase, I'm getting a second one very soon
Is yours the 14mm thread or 5/8ths


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> Great purchase, I'm getting a second one very soon
> Is yours the 14mm thread or 5/8ths


14mm buddy - believe all English ones are? Just picked up the 3M backing plate from my old man's place and sourced a nice red E36 Beemer rear door from the scrap yard for a fiver. It's been washed (with safe degreaser and APC and a wheel brush), and clayed (with COLD sonus grey and APC as lube). Just dried it off and there's marring and swirls galore. Even some nice oxidisation so it seems the perfect test bed.

Now about to watch the MIGHTY REDS and then set about it!!!


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> If you check the Hitachi web site it says the speeds are , 0~600 to 3400 which would be about the same as the Makita. The Makita tops out at 3000 according to the manual.


I have the Hitachi...love it  The Makita makes more noise..


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rubbishboy said:


> Yeah don't forget the transformer, shipping and VAT, could very easily be even more expensive.
> 
> What about here: http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk/-p-77184.html or if you want a 110v http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47270


I already have a tranny for the PC. Is one voltage better than another for reliability?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I already have a tranny for the PC. Is one voltage better than another for reliability?


Don't think it makes much difference mate. I went for the 240v rotary purely so the PC could be used at the same time to do bumpers etc. as i only have a single socket tranny.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Dougie, stop bloody dithering and get the Mak. 

If you want to try one out on both horiz and vertical panels then PM me and we'll arrange something. You'll do ok I'm sure.:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

how much should one be paying for scrap panels?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

MR Ray said:


> how much should one be paying for scrap panels?


Nothing - if you go stand by Rubbish Boy's fence, one will probably spin your way at some point :thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

If none appear to be flying your way then about £10-£15 is about right. Tenner if you get it off yourself and a fiver tip if they have to saw it off.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

lovely


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I paid a fiver for mine - it was in a pile of doors already removed from the cars so i just sifted through until i found a) a German make and b) a decent colour to show up defects.


----------

